# Decommissioning / Storing Gaggia Classic



## HelicalRays (Apr 30, 2019)

I've stopped using my Classic and want to pack it away for the foreseeable. What do I need to do before packing it away to ensure it stays in good nick while in storage?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

HelicalRays said:


> I've stopped using my Classic and want to pack it away for the foreseeable. What do I need to do before packing it away to ensure it stays in good nick while in storage?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Dave


 The main thing is to ensure that the boiler is completely drained before storing it. Any water left to sit on the boiler will cause issues long term with the metal.


----------



## HelicalRays (Apr 30, 2019)

Bacms said:


> The main thing is to ensure that the boiler is completely drained before storing it. Any water left to sit on the boiler will cause issues long term with the metal.


Thanks Bacms. How do you do that without running the pump dry?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

HelicalRays said:


> Thanks Bacms. How do you do that without running the pump dry?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 When you press the steam button the pump won't activate. But I would still run it dry for a few seconds (until it start sputtering) before going to steam.


----------



## HelicalRays (Apr 30, 2019)

Bacms said:


> When you press the steam button the pump won't activate. But I would still run it dry for a few seconds (until it start sputtering) before going to steam.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Remove the tank, lay it on it's back, open the steam valve & activate the steam & brew switch simultaneously to drain the boiler through the wand.

Don't worry about it running the pump dry as you don't want water left in it anyway.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Plus one for the above.


----------



## HelicalRays (Apr 30, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> Remove the tank, lay it on it's back, open the steam valve & activate the steam & brew switch simultaneously to drain the boiler through the wand.
> 
> Don't worry about it running the pump dry as you don't want water left in it anyway.


Thanks Ashcroc. I'll give that a bash!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrOrk (Apr 17, 2018)

Would this be the best protocol for a Silva also? 
And when recommissioning, what's the best way to prime everything? Thanks in advance people.


----------



## Skizz (Feb 10, 2020)

To prime/refill the boiler on a pre-2015 Gaggia Classic:

Fill the tank, put drip tray or suitable sized container under the group head and place a jug under the steam wand. Open the steam valve, turn the machine on (no need to wait for it to heat up) and turn the brew switch on and wait until a steady stream of water comes out of the steam wand. Close steam valve and switch off the brew switch. Your boiler is now filled. Now either turn the machine off or wait for the boiler to heat up and you're good to go.


----------

